# God of War leaves Red Dead Redemption in its dust.



## Vladd67 (Apr 5, 2019)

God of War wins five awards at Baftas, Red Dead Redemption 2 leaves empty-handed
					

PlayStation 4 exclusive God of War had ten nominations at the Baftas, more than any other game. It took home five awards: Best Game, Narrative, Audio Achievement,...




					www.techspot.com
				



Not tried God of War yet to busy with RDR2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 5, 2019)

Not tried either - waiting for them to come down in price, hopefully around Christmas shopping season time.


----------



## Bugg (Apr 14, 2019)

I thought God of War was fantastic.  Not played RDR2 - too many games, too little time!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 14, 2019)

Bugg, aye, that's something that I think people forget sometimes. The average gamer now is in their early 30s and even if you're relatively footloose and fancy free, there's simply not the same time that a schoolkid or university student has.

Although I wasn't taken with the addition of Boy to God of War, the game does seem to have gone down very well indeed. I played Red Dead Redemption, but despite every ingredient seeming to be right, the recipe just didn't produce a cake that suited me. Not sure why.


----------



## Bugg (Apr 14, 2019)

I think this constant need for open world, seemingly endless games is also partly the problem.  One reason I enjoyed God of War so much (and games like The Last of Us and the Uncharted games) is that they had story, character and were quite linear, lasted 15 - 20 hours each and then were done.  I wish more games these days were like that.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 14, 2019)

I agree. It's a different genre, but that problem also tallies with the decline from Dragon Age: Origins to Dragon Age Inquisition.

A big world of fetch quests doesn't match a smaller, tight world with interesting characters and plot.


----------



## MaxiPower (May 11, 2019)

both great games but God of War is flawless. Everything is perfect. Its easy to say that every game can be made better but I feel for GOW it really is perfect in length, difficulty in pace and the setting of the game along with graphics and acting is superb. even the trophy's are perfectly balanced where by the time you get the platinum you feel naturally done with the game. Nothing worse than a game that lingers on and on and on.


----------



## Boaz (May 14, 2019)

So my boss' nineteen year old son pre-ordered RDR2 and then played it like mad for two weeks.  Then he and his girlfriend begged my boss to take them to the shooting range to use his pistols.  They consistently fired high....

...because they were used to viewing a gun and a target from the game's view.  Everyone involved was thoroughly disappointed.


----------

